
PredictScript: Fully hosted ML for websites - quirkyllama
https://predictscript.com/
======
eladgil
Awesome team behind this.

~~~
bits01
Thanks! We're having a blast working on it.
[https://predictscript.com/about](https://predictscript.com/about)

